# Turn Borders/Aprons



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I think I'll be using either Greg Bruans neoprene turn aprons or the turn aprons On-Slot offers. 

Anyone have experience with either aprons? 

GP 

PS. I'm using it on Tyco track.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> Yes, I've raced on a couple of tracks with the On-Slot material. Both Tomy however. Don't know if that matters. The On-Slot border material looks and works great and is substantially less expensive than the other offering.


Thanks "Too". 

Does anyone know the hight differece between Tyco/Tomy track? 

GP


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I came up with .282" for Tyco and .261 for the Tomy


----------

